# Conectar amplificador steren a poder de auto



## soportebenito (Oct 3, 2012)

Antes que nada agradecer a todas las personas que leen o ayudan a resolver problema de este foro.

Mi duda es la sig. tengo pensado hacer un proyecto de una rockola casera y quisiera saber como poder conectar este amplificador SA-450A marca steren y un poder de auto y si es factible conectarlo ya que este tiene entrada de un auxiliar y de 2 microfonos.

espero saber si esto es posible  gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2012)

El Stern tiene alimentación de 110 V y 12 V , 45 Watts de salida.

¿ Para que le conectarias el amplificador-planta de auto ?


----------



## soportebenito (Oct 4, 2012)

lo que pasa es que deseo saber si lo puedo conectar a un poder de auto para ponerle unos bafles para un proyecto de una rocola y como este tiene entrada para 2 micros y un auxiliar por eso la pregunta y saber si se puede porque maneja solo 35w de salida creo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2012)

Si , fijate si tiene salida de línea para conectarlos


----------



## soportebenito (Oct 5, 2012)

lo que pasa es que no se cual es la linea porque viene asi.


1 COM
2 4 OMS
3 8 OMS
4 16OMS

1 + 35 WATSS
2 -
3 VOLT + 12
3 VOLT - 12

EN CUAL ES CORRECTO QUE LO CONECTE EN LA SALIDA DE LOS 35WATTS AL AMPLIFICADOR DEL AUTO Y DESPUES LAS BOCINAS Y SERIA 35WATTA + LOS WATTS DEL PODER VDD PARA LAS BOCINAS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2012)

Tenés que comprar un adaptador de impedancia :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-435405304-conversor-de-salida-rca-monster-adaptador-de-alta-impedancia-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-434875559-adaptador-de-impedancia-ayrton-pro-p-conexion-de-potencias-_JM_

Aqui cuestan 10 Dólares


----------



## sterenmx (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola,

Si lo que necesitas saber es cómo conectarlo, checa el diagrama 1 del PDF.


En caso de que necesites conectar una fuente de poder de audio, necesitarías que el SA-450ª tuviera salidas de línea, sin embargo, no las tiene este modelo, la única forma podría ser conectando un adaptador de impedancia como el modelo  IMP-100 a las salidas de impedancia (ohms) y la conexión sería como en el diagrama 2 del PDF.

Aquí va el enlace: http://es.scribd.com/doc/109089217/Diagramas-Foro-Electronica

Cualquier duda, puedes marcar, sin costo, al 








Saludos,

Steren México.


----------



## soportebenito (Oct 5, 2012)

muchisimas gracias es bueno tener foros y gente como ustedes teniendo el proyecto le tomare fotos para que vean todo lo que se realizo


----------

